# Adoption et Protection animale > Adoption Chat >  KISS A L'ADOPTION

## La voie féline

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* KISS
*Type:* Européen
						
						
*Sexe:* Femelle
*Âge:* 6 ans 8 mois 
*Stérilisé ?* Oui
*Compatible :* 
						
						
						 Chats,
						
						





Situation actuelle


*Lieu :* 92 - Hauts-de-Seine
*Situation :* En famille d'accueil








Contact


*N° Teléphone :* 06 85 60 47 24
*E-mail :* s2010hanesse@hotmail.fr





Conditions


*Covoiturages :* Acceptés
*Familles d'accueil:* Non souhaitées




 Kiss a été extirpée d'une cité dans laquelle elle était en grand danger (jets de projectiles et autres jeux cruels) et a probablement subi la violence humaine. Sa maman a été abandonnée et maltraitée sous ses yeux.
Bien quencore timide et réservée, elle gagne en confiance en présence de congénères sociables. Elle vit actuellement avec une femelle de 5 ans et un mâle de 7 mois.
Cette pure douceur fait de gros progrès grâce à sa famille daccueil et révèle sa tendresse, sa sensibilité et son côté câlin avec le temps qui passe.
Elle est calme et attendrissante.
Entente chat : OK - Entente chien : Inconnue - Entente enfants : Inconnue
Identifiée / vaccinée / stérilisée / déparasitée / testée FIV et FELV négatifs
Un coup de cur ? N'hésitez pas à nous contacter afin que nous puissions vous présenter.
Adoption souhaitée sur Chatenay-Malabry 92290 (RP sud) et ses environs proches : Paris sud/92/94/91/78, sous contrat associatif. Garde à votre domicile possible durant vos absences par des personnes sérieuses et expérimentées.

----------


## marie34700

Oh la belle qui a souffert, vite une belle adoption !  ::

----------


## bab

toujours à l'adoption

----------


## bab

toujours à l'adoption

----------


## doriant



----------


## bab

toujours à l'adoption

----------


## doriant



----------


## bab

toujours à l'adoption

----------


## Phedre

Bonjour,
Puis-je lui faire un Post sur mon Forum "SOS Refuges" (Forum d'aide à l'adoption pour les Refuges et Associations) ?
En attendant je lui envoie plein de câlins à la jolie Puce  ::

----------


## GADYNETTE

trop chou KISS

----------


## bab

toujours à l'adoption

----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## bab

toujours à l'adoption

----------

